# Anyone interested in breeding?



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there, I have a shrimp in my tank that has berried again and I'm afraid that the fish will eat the offspring once they pop.

I'm wondering if anyone out there is willing to help me out in this situation. Would anyone be interested in taking the female to spawn in a different tank and once she pops she would go back into my tank. We could divide up the offspring whatever way you like. I just don't want to see the fry eaten by the angelfish I have in the tank. I would be willing to pickup and drop off of course and I wouldn't hold you responsible if anything happened since I know i'm taking a risk here.

The shrimp live very well in the tank with the angels that I have, that's not the problem but I am worried about the offspring.

Thanks!

Here's a pic of what she looks like. She's around 1.5"-2" long and pretty happy from what i've seen.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

If it has just berried, you might have some time (a few weeks?) to set up a small shrimp tank, it doesnt need to be a huge tank... I think even a bowl with a small sponge filter would do for a while... 

I feel like that is much easier than what you propose here. 

But good luck with this~


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

what kind of shrimp is that? a ghost shrimp?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's definitely not a ghost shrimp since it's pretty big and it's more of a blue/transparent color. 

I had a smaller 3 gallon tank setup last time for the berried shrimp and for some reason she just dumped the eggs and they never really hatched or atleast I never saw any fry. I'm just not a shrimp breeder and thought someone could help me out and get some fry in return.

Thanks for the replies though!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

She might have been freaked out by the transition into different water, or got stressed out. Shrimps drop their eggs when they are freaked out or stressed. 

I guess this is a tough question, who is to say it wont drop eggs when transported into someone else's tank? I really do think the best thing to do is have a separate shrimp tank if you want to breed shrimp... thats how I got into all this shrimp obsession. lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

How about setting up a betta barracks or fry saver type container IN the tank? Just a smallish area with some moss or guppy grass should do. You'd just have to go with mesh or cover the slits with screen...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks again for the fast replies. As for having the shrimp in another tank that's not what i'm looking for at all. They live perfectly fine in the tank that they're in and they do a great job at eating bits of food that the fish don't see.

I might be able to setup something in the tank. I'll see what I can do.


----------

